# Realtek HD Audio Manager Won't Load



## oolnor (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi everyone

Have been trying to sort this out for the whole day. Been reading all over and have tried several suggestions but my Realtek HD Audio Manager still won't load. I see it in my Control Panel, but nothing happens when I click on it. I've also tried running it by going directly to the folder where it's supposed to be installed C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA. What is the file name of the audio manager? I'm guessing it's RtkNGUI64.exe?

I've also tried uninstalling and reinstalling my drivers but nothing has worked. My mobo is H170, with the ALC1150 codec. Current driver installed is 6.0.8899.1.

Any help to solve this is greatly appreciated!

Oolnor


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 5, 2020)

1. Disable Windows 10 automatic driver update (download attached file, unzip, import, and then reboot).
2. Uninstall Realtek drivers from the control panel. If you can't find it on the list of installed apps, uninstall from the device manager (check box to delete driver software...) and then reboot.
3. Download Display Driver Uninstaller, extract and run it, in 'select device type' pick audio, set device to Realtek, and then clean and restart.
4. Download this driver, extract to some folder, and install manually from the device manager.


----------



## oolnor (Apr 6, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> 1. Disable Windows 10 automatic driver update (download attached file, unzip, import, and then reboot).
> 2. Uninstall Realtek drivers from the control panel. If you can't find it on the list of installed apps, uninstall from the device manager (check box to delete driver software...) and then reboot.
> 3. Download Display Driver Uninstaller, extract and run it, in 'select device type' pick audio, set device to Realtek, and then clean and restart.
> 4. Download this driver, extract to some folder, and install manually from the device manager.



Thank you for your quick help Regeneration. Your help worked beautifully!


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 9, 2020)

also be sure to cut off (disconnect) from the internet while uninstalling or installing Realtek audio drivers
after doing the last step, re-establish internet connection


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 9, 2020)

There is no need to disable network connection as long as automatic driver update is off (see the attached zip file for that).


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> There is no need to disable network connection as long as automatic driver update is off (see the attached zip file for that).



but sometimes disabling auto driver updates does *not* always work on some Win10 systems - the "Device Driver Retrieval Client" module in Win10 seems to "bypass" those reg entries from that attached zip file you have and silently download & install driver updates for some devices. so maybe it works but not 100% of the time

better to be safe than sorry and disable internet connection while removing or installing new realtek audio drivers.

even some manufacturers like Gigabyte here and MSI here also recommend disconnecting from internet before installing new drivers.



> Realtek High Definition Audio
> please install the audio driver, after disconnected the internet.



Speaking of the *6.0.8899.1* Realtek HDA driver OP mentioned, Microsoft recently has *that version* available here.


----------



## Marioz991 (Jan 24, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> 1. Disable Windows 10 automatic driver update (download attached file, unzip, import, and then reboot).
> 2. Uninstall Realtek drivers from the control panel. If you can't find it on the list of installed apps, uninstall from the device manager (check box to delete driver software...) and then reboot.
> 3. Download Display Driver Uninstaller, extract and run it, in 'select device type' pick audio, set device to Realtek, and then clean and restart.
> 4. Download this driver, extract to some folder, and install manually from the device manager.


Sorry for reopening thread.
in step 4, after extracting, how do I manually install driver from device manager? doesn't show up for me.


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 24, 2022)

Marioz991 said:


> Sorry for reopening thread.
> in step 4, after extracting, how do I manually install driver from device manager? doesn't show up for me.


Go the start menu, and run/search for devmgmt.msc and run it as admin.

You get a screen like this:



It's either listed as "Unknown device" or "High Definition Audio Device" under "Sound, video and game controllers" tab.

Double click on it, press on the "Driver" tab, press on "Update Driver", and proceed as instructed on screen, select the folder you extracted the driver files to.


----------

